# Pollen trap



## ulimann (Feb 17, 2015)

can anyone recommend a pollentrap that is somewhat easy on the girls. It's been a long time since I saw one but it it looked to be brutal. I know you have to get the pollen off somehow but hopefully not by mangling the bees. thanks uli


----------



## Foxhound (Feb 19, 2015)

I have used the $15 yellow/brown plastic front door trap before. Didn't notice any harm to the bees from it. Just a pain to remove the pollen each day. I have heard good things from the Sundance traps.


----------



## wvbeeguy (Feb 20, 2011)

have the yellow brown front door and sundance- personally i think sundance is so much better, holds more, can extra day to empty, easier to keep in open position (yellow one keeps falling down when left open so i had to use a stick to hold it) sundance costs a lot more, but I think it is worth it, plus you work it from rear


----------



## ulimann (Feb 17, 2015)

Ok sundance it is thanks guys uli


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

Sundance for sure. I found the plastic stuff very poor compared to the sundance.


----------



## ulimann (Feb 17, 2015)

thanks uli


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I have not had all of the ones that are out there but I've had at least three different kinds. The Sundance is the best design in my opinion. The Sundance II (if you have top entrances) has the cleanest pollen followed by the Sundance and seems to be easy on the bees. They quickly find the drone escapes and use them to leave and come back through the trap. This cuts in half the trips they make through the trap portion.


----------



## DirtyLittleSecret (Sep 10, 2014)

Michael Bush said:


> I have not had all of the ones that are out there but I've had at least three different kinds. The Sundance is the best design in my opinion. The Sundance II (if you have top entrances) has the cleanest pollen followed by the Sundance and seems to be easy on the bees. They quickly find the drone escapes and use them to leave and come back through the trap. This cuts in half the trips they make through the trap portion.


Any experience with the side access version of the Sundance? Looks like it only comes in the bottom mount version.


----------



## challenger (May 27, 2009)

These are bees not girls. I know it is no big deal what people call the bees BUT you did mention you didn't want to be hard on them. 
In such as case you could just feed them homemade nectar and allow them to lounge around and watch Ellen??? 
Bees work. That's what they do. This they will do no matter what the obstacles. If the obstacles are too great they will adapt or perish. 
This whole work thing doesn't resonate well anymore I know but, trust me, people worked like bees not to long ago. Now most people are just waiting around for someone, like taxpayers, to give them an easier way to get all they desire. 
Realistically speaking why not just forgo any pollen traps? They all really on mechanical removal and will stress bees for whatever that's worth.


----------



## DirtyLittleSecret (Sep 10, 2014)

Well, someone's just squeezing the last drops of sunshine out of 2015.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Any experience with the side access version of the Sundance?

I do not. But it's the same design except for where the access to the drawer is. It's just designed to use on a four way pallet. As far as how well it will work, I have every reason to think it will work exactly the same as the regular bottom Sundance trap.


----------



## DirtyLittleSecret (Sep 10, 2014)

Glad to know. Thanks Michael. Think I'll pick up a few.


----------



## ulimann (Feb 17, 2015)

DirtyLittleSecret said:


> Well, someone's just squeezing the last drops of sunshine out of 2015.


sun still shining here


----------



## mobe_45 (Mar 14, 2015)

I have not used any pollen trap yet. I was told you only use it for 2 weeks at a time. When is the best/ normal time to use it? How many times a year do you use it without causing too little pollen for the hive?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

The Sundance can actually be left on without turning it off. Half the pollen gets through. Everything works better when there is a flow but ideal is probably a few weeks before the flow when they are really brooding up.


----------



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

The Sundance only strips about half the pollen off the bees which means half gets into the hive, which is a good thing. I've always heard positive reviews about the Sundance traps (the ones that go beneath the hive).


----------



## yotebuster1200 (Jul 28, 2013)

mobe_45 said:


> I have not used any pollen trap yet. I was told you only use it for 2 weeks at a time. When is the best/ normal time to use it? How many times a year do you use it without causing too little pollen for the hive?


I have actually heard it is hard on the bees to open and shut it constantly. The bees will get used to the trap and will adjust their pollen foraging accordingly.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

I use the cheap plastic yellow ones on my topbar hives, and I leave them on all the time. I do leave the drone escape open, and some workers do use that to get in the hive. Only time I "open" the flap, is when I have a virgin queen in the hive. Don't want to take the chance that she can't get back in.


----------



## mcon672 (Mar 5, 2015)

I've been looking at the Sundance. Anyone out there using them in a shb area? Are beetles an issue with these? Just thinking ahead. Found my first shb's last year and talking to some locals seems like everyone around here is starting to see them.


----------



## larrypeterson (Aug 22, 2015)

My "girls" are really hard working bees. I consider them my employees. Sometimes I just enjoy watching them and some times I talk to them. I have told them that if they have any complaints to "put it in writing" and I will see what I can do. 

This year I want to purchase a pollen trap for my own use and to "seed" frames, when I feel it might be necessary. This thread is a real pleasure for me. I have looked at the "Sundance" and the "Superior Pollen Trap" in the Mann lake catalog. I admit that I do not totally understand exactly how they work or the difference between the two. I know that sometimes these subjects seem to be redundant or re-thrashed but I am an old fat man and sometimes (all the time) repetition is the only way it sinks in. So, I would appreciate all possible input on the pollen traps, both pros and cons.

Thank you for tolerating me and for the counsel that makes it all possible. Thanx, LP


----------

